# John Deere 3120



## tinman (Sep 7, 2010)

I just purchased a 2008, 3120 john deere tractor and have been trying to find out if the king cutter tiller is as good or better or worse than the john deere tiller. I'm also looking for a bushhog. recomendations appreciated. 
thanks...........tinman


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off, a welcome is in order. First off, John Deere builds about the best impliments period. King Kutter is a great product, but not as tough as John Deere. The same can be said about the Brush hogs as well. Frontier as tou may well already know, builds many impliments for John Deere, and are exceptional quality too. If you have the mobey, go John Deere or Frontier, and this way, you have color coordination going on. If the budget is a bit tight, King Kutter will certainly suffice. Opinions vary, but that's my take, and it's a respectable one too!


----------

